# Returning to malaysia



## Alotoftravel (Dec 7, 2014)

I left Malaysia over 30 years ago and was thinking of retiring in Asia and of course Malaysia was my top pick since I was born in JB.

I am posting to get your thoughts of coming back .

I plan to apply using either option 1) mm2h or option 2) regain my Malaysia citizenship back (currently a U.S. citizen) . 

Also any thoughts which might be better? Thanks


----------



## sendomike (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello, 

In my personal opinion, if you are not thinking of going back to the U.S., then I believe getting the Malaysia citizenship back might be the option.

On the other hand, with proper documents, one of my clients said that MM2H visa is granted quite swiftly.


----------



## Damuz (May 31, 2014)

feel free to contact me should you are interested in MM2h program. debizppl(at)gmail.com


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Malaysia 30 years ago isn't the same as now, but welcome back Malaysia boy! 

Keep the US Citizenship as it is not easy nowadays to be a US Citizen. That means option 1, MM2H.

There are some expats that I know who does their MM2H application directly without any agent.

The MM2H Official Website is at www.mm2h.gov.my


----------

